# Lump vs. Backfin



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2004)

You would think I knew by now, living near MD, where they brag about their crabcakes and crabs in general.  Is it just a matter of personal taste, or is one form of crabmeat "better" to use in cooking?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 16, 2004)

Depends on what you're making; traditionally, and for the 'wow' factor, like in crabcakes, lump or jumbo lump, because you leave great big 'lumps' to bite into.  If you're making a stuffing, or drip, then backfin is fine.  Or even 'special'.  I don't like claw meat, tho - at least to buy it. I think it's kind of chewy and not as flavorful.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lump crabmeat is the unbroken muscle connected to the swimming legs of the crab, while backfin is a blend of broken lump and the remaining meat taken from the crab’s body.  Lump costs a small fortune here, and I find backfin very flavorable and perfect for just about everything I use crab for, especially crab cakes and imperial.   I agree with Marmalady that the preference depends on the dish, and I couldn’t agree with her more about the chewiness and blandness of clawmeat.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2004)

Appreciate the info, ladies.  Marmalady, what is drip?


----------



## Audeo (Sep 16, 2004)

And I can see the grin on your face as you typed the question....!


----------



## Robt (Sep 16, 2004)

Since we left coasters have to settle for Dungeness most of the time -  tho the king and snow coming down from the Bering in Dec and Jan are nothing to crab about,  I'd love to hear a similar discussion about the west coast crabs.  Please.

BTW, what is drip?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2004)

Dip - dip, dip dip!!  Sowwy!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone here got some Crab Cake Recipes?


----------



## JohnL (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm with Audio on this one,
I use plain ole backfin for my crabcakes, lump is just wayyy too expensive. I will however spring for the lump or jumbo lump if I'm making a crab salad or crab cocktail.
As for the claw meat, I always put a pound of it in my crabsoup. I kinda like the taste and texture, but that's just me I guess  
John.


----------

